# Welche Linux Distribution könnt ihr mir empfehlen



## dodo123 (11. April 2014)

Ich möchte in Zukunft ganz auf Linux setzen und auf Windows komplett verzichten.

Letzte Woche habe ich mir mittels Live CD 3 Distributionen genauer angeschaut. Makulu, Ubuntu und Fedora. Alle jeweils in der aktuellen Version.
Nach einem kurzen Abstecher per Live CD mit Makulu und Ubuntu bin ich bei Fedora 20 hängen geblieben und nutze es seit ca. einer Woche auf meinem Rechner. Dennoch stören mich ein paar Kleinigkeiten und ich überlege, ob ich zum Release der neuen Ubuntu-Version wechseln soll. An sich gefällt mir Fedora ganz gut, optisch habe ich nix dran auszusetzen, aber was mich doch etwas stört ist der relativ kurze Support von nur 13 Monaten pro Version. Auch die Tatsache, dass Fedora für Red Hat eine Art Spielwiese ist gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Möchte ja nicht als Versuchskaninchen herhalten.

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten, was mir an einer Distribution am Wichtigsten ist:

- Lange Support-Zeiträume
- Aktuelle Software
- Große Community

Eigentlich müsste nach diesen Kriterien Ubuntu perfekt zu mir passen, nur habe ich gelesen, dass Ubuntu in der Linux-Szene stark in die Kritik geraten ist, wegen der Amazon-Integration und weil es Werbung ins System integriert. Mint habe ich auch schon getestet, finde es aber nicht so toll. Bei Fedora stört mich, dass es im Vergleich zu Ubuntu sehr wenig Informationen gibt, besonders wenn mal was nicht so läuft wie es soll, ist das ärgerlich. Naja und es stört mich etwas, dass man bei Fedora die Terminal History nicht löschen kann, was bei den anderen Distributionen offenbar kein Problem ist. Bei Fedora kann ich zwar den Befehl dazu eingeben, es funktioniert auch temporär aber beim nächsten Start des Terminals ist die History wieder komplett da.

Was meint ihr, soll ich Ubuntu eine Chance geben? Habe schon einen Kumpel gefragt, der hat mir aber von Ubuntu abgeraten. Er selbst benutzt seit Jahren Debian. Bei Debian stört mich aber die teils extrem alte Software, von daher eher nichts für mich.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir meine Entscheidung etwas erleichtern


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. April 2014)

Hi,

ich verwende XUbuntu, ein Ubuntu mit dem schlanken XFCE-Desktop. Bisher die 12.04 LTS, mal schauen ob ich ein Update auf die 14.04 wage 
Auf meinem Laptop hatte ich eine Zeit lang Debian, aber gerade wegen der alten Packages musste dies nun auch einem XUbuntu weichen. Vorallem die Hardwareunterstützung war immer wieder ein Problem.

Im Serverumfeld ist Debian mMn der Standard, hier liegt der Fokus aber auch sehr auf Sicherheit und nicht aktuelle Programme mit diversen Features.

Ich kanns dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, aber soweit ich weiß ist XUbuntu frei von dem Amazon- und Werbe-Zeugs. Probiers am Besten einfach mal mit der Live-CD aus 

Grüße,
BK


----------



## newwarrior (11. April 2014)

Ich empfehle Manjaro Linux.
Es basiert auf Arch Linux. Eine der größten Communities die ich kenne.
Außerdem hat es das AUR.

Ein paar gute Videos kurz und knapp erklärt:

http://linuxundich.de/ubuntu/mein-weg-zu-arch-teil1-warum-arch-warum-die-gnome-shell/
http://linuxundich.de/ubuntu/mein-weg-zu-arch-teil2-software-aus-dem-aur-installieren/


----------



## ikosaeder (11. April 2014)

Wenn du von Windows umsteigen willst, solltest du eine Distribution nehmen, die gängige Multimediafeatures unterstützt, sonst bist du schnell entäuscht. Daher würde ich sagen, das Fedora und Debian nicht geeignet sind für dich. 
Mint, Ubuntu und ein paar andere auch sind dagegen auf möglichst breite Unterstützung dieser Formate ausgelegt und liefern viele Codecs, u.a. MP3 gleich mit.
Generell ist es aber fast egal, welche Distribution du benutzt, weil du fast alles nachinstallieren kannst, zu Not aus den Sourcen.
Mint könnte für dich besonders interessant sein, weil sie eine Rolling Release Variante haben. Das heißt das System wird nicht von Version zu Version aktualisiert sondern die einzelnen Pakete werden laufend upgedatet. Dadurch ist der Support quasi nicht mehr zeitlich begrenzt sondern dein System ist immer aktuell. Ich habe die Variante selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, habe das aber demnächst vor.


----------



## dodo123 (13. April 2014)

Bei Fedora habe ich nach der Grundinstallation rpmfusion und livna nachinstalliert und konnte dann Musik und Videos problemlos wiedergeben. Gibts da denn noch mehr, was man haben sollte an Codecs usw. ? Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, was ihr so von proprietären Treibern/Software haltet. Unter Fedora habe ich nachträglich noch das Flash-Plugin installiert, da es ja leider keine vernünftige Open-Source Alternative dafür gibt. Bei Youtube kann man zwar auch Videos ohne Flash gucken, wenn man den HTML5-Player anfordert, allerdings bringt das ja für andere Websites nichts. Ich überlege, für den Anfang das normale Ubuntu 14.04 LTS zu nutzen. Da ich eine Nvidia-Karte habe, frage ich mich, ob ich den proprietären Treiber nachinstallieren soll oder doch den Standard-Treiber (nouveau) behalten sollte. Bringt es irgendwelche Vorteile den proprietären Treiber zu installieren?

Grüße und schon mal ein großes Danke an alle für die vielen Tipps bis jetzt.


----------



## ikosaeder (14. April 2014)

Bei NVidia musst du den Treiber fast immer nachinstallieren. Die meisten 3D Sachen laufen nicht mit dem generischen Treiber.


----------



## sheel (7. Januar 2015)

Späte Korrektur zum Anfangspost:
Debian muss nicht unbedingt alte Software bedeuten, weil es in mehreren Aktualitäts-Grade ausgeliefert wird.
Die zwei für hier wichtigen sind "Stable" und "Unstable" (="Sid").

Stable ist das mit der alten Software; dafür hat man dann aber auch möglichst bugfreie,
lang und breit getestete Software. Ca. alle zwei Jahre kommt eine neue Version heraus.

Unstable hat immer aktuelle Software (außer bei Programmen, die sowieso keinen interessieren).
Der Preis dafür ist theoretisch, dass es nicht so sehr getestet wurde und evt. noch Fehler hat.
In der Praxis ist das aber nicht so schlimm, wie es sich anhört, "Unstable" ist stabil genug um als
Basis für zB. Ubuntu herzuhalten. Das Ganze ist auch rollend, also einmal installieren und dann nur noch Updates.
statt jede Version komplett neu installieren zu müssen (und man hat garantiert keine Amazonwerbung oÄ. in Debian)

(Außerdem gibt es Testing, Oldstable, Experimental und nochwas, aber das ist nicht so wichtig)


----------



## ikosaeder (7. Januar 2015)

@sheel: In welcher Linux Distri gibt es denn Amazon Werbung?


----------



## sheel (7. Januar 2015)

@ikosaeder Ubuntu, wenn man zahllosen Internetseiten glauben darf.
Hab schon ewig keins mehr verwendet, habs daher auch noch nicht live erlebt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Januar 2015)

Bezüglich der Werbung in Ubuntu: http://fenon.de/werbung-aus-der-ubuntu-dash-entfernen/

Grüße


----------



## Georgio (19. Januar 2015)

dodo123 hat gesagt.:


> und ich überlege, ob ich zum Release der neuen Ubuntu-Version wechseln soll. An sich gefällt mir Fedora ganz gut, optisch habe ich nix dran auszusetzen, aber was mich doch etwas stört ist der relativ kurze Support von nur 13 Monaten pro Version. Auch die Tatsache, dass Fedora für Red Hat eine Art Spielwiese ist gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Möchte ja nicht als Versuchskaninchen herhalten.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten, was mir an einer Distribution am Wichtigsten ist:
> 
> ...



So ist es! 

Ubuntu LTS


----------



## bofh1337 (5. Februar 2015)

dodo123 hat gesagt.:


> Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten, was mir an einer Distribution am Wichtigsten ist:
> 
> - Lange Support-Zeiträume
> - Aktuelle Software
> - Große Community



Debian, die bleiben bei ihrem Code, du hast eine große Community (da fällt dann noch Ubuntu, Linux Mint und alles, was auf Debian basiert mit rein), es ist einfach und LTS (Long-Term-Support) hast du da auch, indem du ab und an mal ein "dist-upgrade" machst

Ubuntu hatte ich mal gehabt, aber dort wird gerade einiges, was mal richtig cool lief, wieder verstümmelt, in der aktuellen Server-Version gibt es keinen "su" mehr, wie in älteren, dieser ist jetzt "sudo su", über Sinn und Zweck lässt sich streiten.

Ich würde dir sogar Gentoo geben, aber das ist wohl etwas zu Hardcore (mir wurde sogar Fahrlässigkeit an den Kopf geworfen, weil man da ja "chroot" nutzen muss hrhrhr), aber der Portage-Tree ist nicht ohne, du kannst sogar mehrere Profile auf 1 Rechner installieren, jeweils mit getrennten Versionen der Programme usw., aber mit dem "emerge" schießt du dir das System bei falscher Handhabung schneller ab, als dir lieb ist 

So sah mein Linux vor ca 6 Jahren aus...zu einem Zeitpunkt, als M$ noch 3,5 GHz und 8 GB Ram dafür wollte  (Mein Rechner hatte damals 2 GHz und 2 GB Ram gehabt)


----------

